

The HTML5 Logo: What Do You Think? - macco
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/01/22/the-html5-logo-what-do-you-think-opinion-column/

======
TeMPOraL
They look WAY better on W3C site. For some reason Smashing made a JPEG version
of the original PNGs.

I'd like to take this opportunity to remind HN that we don't use JPGs for this
type of graphics. See: <http://lbrandy.com/blog/2008/10/my-first-and-last-
webcomic/> ;)

------
hsmyers
Go here for info on the additional symbols like the sergeants stripes---
<http://www.w3.org/html/logo/>

------
svlla
w3c does a better job at standards than marketing.

